# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Spinalna anestezija

## Sonnya

Koja su vaša iskustva, kakav je oporavak nakon spinalne anestezije, odnosno, ima li uopće nekakvih posljedica kao kod opće (pospanost, omamljenost)?

----------


## Vodenjak

Najbolja odluka koju sam donijela u zadnje vrijeme. Dugo me je bilo strah budnosti pri operaciji, a i kako sam ležala mjesec dana prije poroda svega sam se naslušala, pa mi stoga stvarno nije bilo lako donijeti odluku. Na carski sam se uputila ne znajući što će biti, te na pitanje anesteziologa što želim, samo sam pitala "Što je bolje za dijete?" Navodno je spinalna bolja i za majku i za dijete, te sam rekla da želim spinalnu, rekoh sama sebi preživjet ću ja to, ma kako neugodan osjećaj bio.
Kad mi je sin zaplakao, plakala sam i ja, ništa me nije smetalo, sjećam se samo lagane muzike i prekrasnog bića koje sam ugledala. U šoku sam trebala biti 24 sata, otpuštena sam prije vremena nakon nekih 15 sati, a svoje dijete sam dojila nakon 18 sati. Nisu mi ga htjeli donijeti jer majkama (poslije carskog) tek nakon nekog vremena daju dijete, a meni je bilo žao da su ostala djeca na dojenju, a on sam u boxu, pa sam im pokazala da se osjećam dobro i tražila da mi donesu dijete. Sljedeće  jutro sam već šetala po hodniku, na što je doktor ostao šokiran. Sve u svemu, nemam nikakvog negativnog iskustva, a što se tiče pospanosti i omamljenosti nije ih bilo.

----------


## Roza

Ja sam rodila carskim rezom s spinalnom anestezijom. S obzirom da imam jako niski tlak (uglavnom ispod 90/55), bila sam granični slučaj (hoće li mi odobriti spinalnu ili opću anesteziju). Prije spinalne sam dobila 2 litre infuzije. Pikanje u leđa je malo neugodno jer trudnicama smeta veliki trbuh pa se treba dobro namjestiti. Sam ubod ne boli bogzna što. Odmag nakon što ti daju spinalnu počinje operacija, meni su rekli da imaju 5 minuta da izvade dijete a kasnije šivanje traje još oko pola sata. Kad te zarežu i zatim spale mjesto reza osjeti se neki čudan miris (kratko traje, to ti je miris spaljenog mesa). Kad su mi vadili bebicu van iz trbuha osjetiš to natezanje i navlačenje (nije u pitanju bol, ni slučajno). A kad vidiš bebicu - e to je trenutak koji pamtiš cijeli život i kažeš hvala Bogu da sam izabrala spinalnu. Zatim traje šivanje, ali to je već super jer svima popusti napetost (i tebi, i doktorima). Tu se već svi šale i fino popričaš s doktorima. Nakon završetka šivanja prebace te na kolica i odvezu u tzv. sobu za buđenje, tj. intenzivnu njegu, gdje si neko vrijeme cca 2 sata dok ne popusti spinalna i dok ti se ne vrati osjet u noge. Pričam o Petrovoj, možda je negdje drugačiji postupak. Tu je kod mene bilo malo problema jer mi je tlak bio ekstremno nizak, pa su me nafilali s infuzijama. Kako infuzije nisu bile prethodno ugrijane došlo je do pothađivanja i mene je uhvatila lagana hipotermija i teška drhtavica. zamotali su me u tri deke i dali barem donekle ugrijane infuzije. Uglavnom, jedna sestra je bila non stop kraj mene, što uopće nije praksa. Nakon jedno tri sata sam se ugrijala, tlak je došao do podnošljivih visina, prestala sam se tresti i odvezli su me na odjel carica. Nakon spinalne je vrlo bitno da odležiš 36 sati na leđima, zato da se spinalna tekućina izjednači, jer inače možeš dobiti ozbiljnu glavobolju. Zaboravi sva rana ustajanja, koliko god se osjećaš dobro. Nema nikakve pospanosti, dapače, većina žena koja rodi pod spinalnom probdije prvu noć (hm, ipak malo boli) dok one koje su rodile u općoj anesteziji spavaju (i hrču).Svakih 6 sati dobiješ injekciju protiv bolova, ali ti već nakon tih 36 sati obično ne treba injekcija. Ako se preforsiraš, dovoljna je i tableta. Nakon 36 sati te dignu iz kreveta, izvade kateter i ideš sama na WC i na tuširanje. Sestre ti pomognu u svemu. Ubrzo te presele na običan odjel, u Petrovoj su to sobe s dva ili tri kreveta (riječ je o odjelu carskih rezova). Dijete dobiješ prvo na gledanje i maženje a zatim i na dojenje. Ja nisam imala nikakvih problema s dojenjem a i sestre su na tom odjelu puno ljubaznije i žele pomoći jer imaju i manje posla nego na običnim odjelima. 
Evo ja sam se puno raspisala jer znam kako sam se ja osjećala kad sam shvatila da ću morati na planirani carski - htjela sam znati što više detalja. Ako te još nešto zanima, pitaj.

----------


## Vodenjak

Moj carski je rađen u Splitu i što se tiče ovog vremenskog perioda, sve je trajalo sat i 45 minuta. Meni su rekli da pod općom imaju samo 5 minuta da izvade dijete da na njega ne bi počeli djelovati lijekovi, pa je iz tog razloga moj izbor bila spinalna. Inače se preporuča što duži oporavak (mislim da je to 2 dana), ali ja jednostavno nisam izdržala. Jedina "nuspojava" koju sam imala je da nije bilo krvarenja, pa sam se prepala, a moj dr se smijao i komentirao da je on dobro obavio svoj posao i da će krvarenje doći. Stvarno se i pojavilo mislim peti dan, kad se uspostavilo dojenje kako treba. Da i kad se počne vraćati osjet u noge, meni su pomogle vježbe skupljanja i širenja prstiju, a za kontrakcije maternice (tu noć) vježbe disanja.

----------


## Sonnya

Hvala vam cure, onda ću i ja odabrati spinalnu, i nadam se da će sve biti ok. Roza, i ja inače imam niski tlak, 90/60, ali mi sad u trudnoći zna biti i 115/75. To će valjda biti dobro??

----------


## Roza

Ma biti će u redu, ja stvarno imam ekstremno niski tlak (nekad zna biti i 80/45).

----------


## Sonnya

Ima li netko još kakva loša iskustva sa spinalnom anestezijom, da se znam pripremiti?

----------

